# Long Haired GSD



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I am looking for a long haired gsd female that would make a good pet. 

I can search online for days, but I don't want a person who breeds for "oversized" shepherds or is charging $2000 dollars for a "rare" long haired shepherd.

I would prefer someone who had a oopps long haired puppy in their litter or knows that their dogs carry the long coat factor but are hoping for a certain thing from breeding the two dogs. This is how I got my first long haired shepherd.

Anyone know of a breeder who has a long haired female available?

I would actually prefer an "toddler" puppy 12+ weeks or young adult.

Health and temperament is very important. Would also love it get from a breeder who feeds raw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where are you located? There is an oops litter posted here with some possible coats: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67-puppy-crew-3-5-weeks-picture-overload.html
Many breeders don't breed for the long coat, but they pop up often in litters. 
I would first decide which lines you like, and then narrow down reputable breeders...go from there. Sometimes it is very much worth the wait to get exactly the right match and you'll have to wait for the right breeding/breeder to have what matches you.
Take your time, the pup will be with you for the next decade+ hopefully.
Good luck! I love the coaties!


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I am located in Wisconsin but am willing to travel a little bit or have a puppy shipped. 

My current dog was a long coat that popped up in a confirmation litter. I would much prefer that, rather than a breeder who breeds for long coats. 

I am definitely willing to wait. Do you think it would be hard to find a line, then a breeder that I like and just hope they have a female long coat with a temperament that would fit me?

That is kind of why I'm hoping to find a breeder that has one, and then go from there to see if I like the pup.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LC pups are *very* common in German show line litters. The LC gene is so prevalent in those lines it seems almost every German show line litter has a coatie or two. From your description of what you're looking for, and that your last dog was from a "conformation" litter, it sounds like German show lines might fit you very well. If so, you've got a lot of breeders to choose from to find the right pup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you looking specifically for a show line dog? There's a darling sable working line girl who is a half sibling to my Halo, and it sounds like she's got a wonderful temperament - scroll down to the pictures of Lexa: OUR "L" LITTER

Halo has the same sire, and this is a picture of her from last Christmas:










She's a very fun dog to train, always happy and enthusiastic, with great focus and lots of energy, but she settles nicely around the house. I paid $1200 for her.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Any suggestions for german show line breeders?

Cassidy's Mom: No, not necessarily looking for show line- that is just what my current dog is out of.

I will take a look at the one you linked too. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alta-Tollhaus has coats often, located in MI. Gorgeous black and reds, excellent temperament. If you go to the blog tab you can read updates and see pic's of current/past litters


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Alta-Tollhaus has coats often, located in MI. Gorgeous black and reds, excellent temperament. If you go to the blog tab you can read updates and see pic's of current/past litters


Even their short haired dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

Ecipse Kennels in MN has a litter of Am. showline pups on the ground and some might be long coats. Awesome temperments on the sire and dam.

Check out
www.eclipsekennels.com

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

tkarsjens said:


> Ecipse Kennels in MN has a litter of Am. showline pups on the ground and some might be long coats. Awesome temperments on the sire and dam.
> 
> Check out
> www.eclipsekennels.com
> ...


Thanks! I sent them an email to see if they have any.


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

I have what your looking for. She's coated Black and Tan and will be 13 weeks old tomorrow. I'm located in Dallas. Her mother is the 1st Dual Champion GSD(Conformation/Herding) in AKC history. Sire OFA excellent,Mom OFA good.


----------

